# Find of the Day: NSU 250cc Max Motorcycle on Ebay



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For those Audi enthusiasts who are also bike buffs, this NSU motorcycle we've found on Ebay should peak your interest. This 1956 250cc Max by the defunct NSU marque owned by Audi is in surprisingly pristine and surprisingly original condition. The bike's logged a reported 29,500 miles and is surprisingly located in Owasso, OK (USA). Check it out after the jump.

* Original Listing*


----------

